# What is a Listening Window?



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I noticed that on the second speaker response graph here, that one of the lines is labeled Listening Window. That is a term that I am not familiar with and Google is of no help.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MikeBiker said:


> I noticed that on the second speaker response graph that one of the lines is labeled Listening Window. That is a term that I am not familiar with and Google is of no help.


Look at section 2 (chart 2) here
http://www.soundstagenetwork.com/measurements/test_loudspeakers.htm

NHT Classic Three measured
http://www.soundstagenetwork.com/measurements/speakers/nht_classic_three/


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks. I'm getting more knowledgeable by the minute!


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

There is all kinds of interesting "audio industry terms" that get bandied about. There's also another thing called what I believe a "power curve" that is similar and has a single graph that averages all of the off-axis measurements.


----------

